# chocolate resources in nyc



## wizcat3 (Jun 4, 2003)

I need to locate chocolate in nyc in small amts. I would like to use Cocoa Barry and Valhrona cocoa powder. I did a quick search, but came up with nothing. I dont want to go through large restaurant resources as I have to buy too much. This is choc for 4 --10" layers. I have only one week to find it. Thanks for your help, Wiz


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I believe Citarella may have those brands. Call first--- I may be mistaken.


----------



## brown sugar (Feb 27, 2003)

i currently get my chocolate supplies at woolco in nyc. you can use the p/u window and you can save more by paying in cash. the address is 36-40 gansevoort st, nyc 10014. it's in the meat packing district, near 14th st and W/Side hwy. phone 212-620-0090. 

the prices are alright... to date i haven't found anything better. they are supposedly moving the warehouse to NJ although the sign didn't say when.

hope this helps


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

NY Cake & Bake has a pretty good selection of chocolates. I just checked their site and they have Valhrona cocoa in 1 LB packages. They are on W.22nd St. just east of 6th Ave.

www.nycake.com


----------



## brown sugar (Feb 27, 2003)

ny cake & bake is expensive... and often they may not have what you need, it may need to be "special ordered." if you need a little of something and are pressed for time... go there. but as a supplier... that's not the way to go. i worked across the street (& attend school at ICE) and we went there only if we didn't have another option.

my 2 cents...


----------



## wizcat3 (Jun 4, 2003)

Thanks for doing my homework. I called Woolco and this is best place to buy. $36.64 for 1 - 11 lb Brick vs 17.5 g bar from nyc for 9.99. I need 2400 g of chocolate or 4 bars. Best I have the brick and have lots left over to use on another cake or etc. Then the best buy is the nyc valrhona cocoa for $9.00. It sure does cost alot to make a cake $75.00. for 2 -2 layer cakes, 9" round.


----------

